# Onstar is about to expire- anyone get offered better then this?



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

My Onstar for my 2012 is set to expire Feb 16th. Got a notice in my car to call Onstar so I did and the rep offered me $149 a year for the safe and sound package and $249 a year for the directions and connections package. Anyone else able to do better then that? On the fence on if I need it or not. I'm doing a lot of driving in new areas I'm not familiar with this year and my wife is working a lot of late night shifts- kind of like at least the safe and sound package for a piece of mind.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

The safe and sound package is a great deal I think. As for the directions package though you're better off investing in a gps that will last you longer than a year for the extra $$$


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> My Onstar for my 2012 is set to expire Feb 16th. Got a notice in my car to call Onstar so I did and the rep offered me $149 a year for the safe and sound package and $249 a year for the directions and connections package. Anyone else able to do better then that? On the fence on if I need it or not. I'm doing a lot of driving in new areas I'm not familiar with this year and my wife is working a lot of late night shifts- kind of like at least the safe and sound package for a piece of mind.


Interesting. When we ordered our '08 Astra, S&S was $249/yr after the one year freebee.


----------



## zahroc (Aug 11, 2011)

I always wondered if you don't subscribe, do they still monitor your car and if so, if you are in an accident and they know it and don't tell anyone, isn't that illegal?


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

After customer outrage, last month On Star reversed course said they will stop monitoring customers when their subscriptions end.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

They didn't offer me any discount initially, just the safe and sound for $18.95 / month when mine ends next month.

However, State Farm has a rewards package deal where they pay for On Star for an entire year. Heres the catch: the last day for this offer was December 31, 2011 and it _*could not*_ be added on an existing trial. After some talking with my local insurance guys.. we called up On Star around Christmas and basically said they will add the year on to my free trial or I just cancel it that day and add it on regardless. After a few choice words with some idiot OnStar "supervisor" I ended up threatening to cancel the entire service all together and told them what a bullsh*t operation they run and he caved and added on a year to my free trial paid for by State Farm like it was supposed to be. SMH...

It's a great service in theory but the customer service and pricing is outrageous. After my free trial is up I'm probably cancelling mine unless State Farm throws together another insurance deal.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I cancelled my onStar when the trial period was over. I did not receive any type of special offer when I reached the end of subscription at 6 months. And I got an email from GM a few days ago that said my onStar was no longer functional and could not be used even in emergencies.

Funny thing in the same email they said if I wanted to get it renewed all I had to do was press the blue button and speak with the onStart rep. So it sounds like the communication equipment is still functional in the car. I wonder what they do if they get a call from somebody who's subscription has expired but who contacts them anyway with a real emergency situation. Maybe you can renew with your credit card while your car is on fire and then onStar will call the fire department, lol.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Somehow, managed to drive a couple of million miles without OnStar, not sure if I like the idea someone is constantly watching me. They already e-mailed me a report card letting me know everything was okay with the same exact information I had on the vehicle.

I accidentally hit that blue button with my thumb when trying to adjust the rear view mirror, heard a half a ring, and this voice comes over the radio, "how can I help you". Could only reply, help me to adjust my mirror without hitting that blue button in the dark. 

OnStar knows exactly where you are going, how fast you are driving, and whether you are wearing your safety belt or not. Not sure if I like that. Wouldn't be a bit surprised if the law gets involved and you get a speeding ticket for driving 56 in a 55 in the mail.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> Funny thing in the same email they said if I wanted to get it renewed all I had to do was press the blue button and speak with the onStart rep. So it sounds like the communication equipment is still functional in the car. I wonder what they do if they get a call from somebody who's subscription has expired but who contacts them anyway with a real emergency situation. Maybe you can renew with your credit card while your car is on fire and then onStar will call the fire department, lol.


Yep had that happen with a previous car. Had cancelled the service and one winter ended up in a ditch, hit the OnStar button for assistance and they said couldn't help me out unless I sign up for a plan then and there. I'll be keeping the safe and sound package after the free trial, the piece of mind is nice with the vehicle recovery in case someone ever did attempt to try and steal it and the fact I can start the car with my phone via the mobile app is cool.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

From Terms and Conditions - OnStar read the fine print and decide for yourself.

"


 LIMITATIONS OF LIABILITY. YOU AND *OnStar* ARE EACH WAIVING IMPORTANT RIGHTS. UNLESS FORBIDDEN BY LAW IN A PARTICULAR INSTANCE, WE EACH AGREE AS FOLLOWS:

First, WE AREN’T LIABLE FOR THE ACTIONS OR INACTIONS OF ANY Service Provider WE CONTACT FOR YOU OR YOUR CAR, OR FOR OUR INABILITY TO CONTACT ANY Service Provider IN ANY PARTICULAR SITUATION.
Second, WE AREN’T LIABLE TO YOU FOR (1) ANY INJURIES TO PERSONS OR PROPERTY ARISING OUT OF OR RELATING TO YOUR USE OF *OnStar Equipment* OR *OnStar *SERVICE, including but not limited to injuries to persons or property arising out of use of *Stolen Vehicle Slowdown, Remote Ignition Block or Pre-Arrival Instructions (*EMD-Emergency Medical Dispatch*)* capability OR (2) ANY DAMAGES ARISING OUT OF OR RELATING TO THE INSTALLATION, REPAIR, OR MAINTENANCE OF *OnStar Equipment*.
Third, OUR MAXIMUM LIABILITY TO YOU UNDER ANY THEORY (INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO FRAUD, MISREPRESENTATION, BREACH OF CONTRACT, PERSONAL INJURY, OR PRODUCTS LIABILITY) IS LIMITED TO AN AMOUNT EQUAL TO THE PORTION OF THE CHARGES TO YOU FOR THE SERVICES RELATING TO THE PERIOD OF SERVICE DURING WHICH SUCH DAMAGES OCCUR.
Fourth, UNLESS OTHERWISE PROVIDED IN THIS AGREEMENT, YOUR MAXIMUM LIABILITY TO USUNDER ANY THEORY (INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO FRAUD, MISREPRESENTATION, BREACH OF CONTRACT, PERSONAL INJURY, OR PRODUCTS LIABILITY) IS LIMITED TO ANY CHARGES DUE AND OWING BY YOU TO US.
Fifth, NEITHER YOU NOR WE CAN RECOVER (1) PUNITIVE DAMAGES, (2) TREBLE, CONSEQUENTIAL, INDIRECT, OR SPECIAL DAMAGES, OR (3) ATTORNEY’S FEES. YOU CANNOT RECOVER THESE TYPES OF DAMAGES OR FEES FROM ANY Service Provider, EITHER. YOU AND WE AGREE NOT TO MAKE, AND TO WAIVE TO THE FULLEST EXTENT ALLOWED BY LAW, ANY CLAIM FOR DAMAGES OTHER THAN DIRECT, COMPENSATORY DAMAGES AS LIMITED IN THIS AGREEMENT.
Sixth, WE HAVE NO LIABILITY FOR SERVICE INTERRUPTIONS OF 24 HOURS OR LESS. TO RECEIVE SERVICE CREDIT FOR LONGER INTERRUPTIONS, YOU MUST NOTIFY US WITHIN 60 DAYS AFTER THE TIME WHEN THAT SERVICE INTERRUPTION STARTED. NO ONE IS LIABLE TO YOU FOR DROPPED CALLS OR INTERRUPTED SERVICE, OR FOR PROBLEMS CAUSED BY OR CONTRIBUTED TO BY YOU, BY ANY THIRD PARTY, BY BUILDINGS, HILLS, TUNNELS, NETWORK CONGESTION, WEATHER, OR ANY OTHER THINGS WE OR OUR Service Providers DON’T CONTROL.
Seventh, NOTWITHSTANDING ANYTHING ELSE IN THIS AGREEMENT, YOU AGREE TO EXCUSE ANY NON-PERFORMANCE BY US OR ANY Service Provider CAUSED IN WHOLE OR IN PART BY AN ACT OR OMISSION OF A THIRD PARTY, OR BY ANY EQUIPMENT FAILURE, ACT OF GOD, NATURAL DISASTER, STRIKE, EQUIPMENT OR FACILITY SHORTAGE, OR OTHER CAUSES BEYOND THE CONTROL OF US OR OUR Service Providers.
Eighth, if another wireless service provider is involved in any problem (for example, because of roaming), you also agree to any limitations of liability that it imposes on its customers.
Ninth, YOU AGREE THAT NEITHER WE NOR ANY Service Provider WHO SENDS YOU DATA OR INFORMATION THROUGH *OnStar* IS LIABLE FOR ANY ERRORS, DEFECTS, PROBLEMS, OR MISTAKES IN THAT DATA OR INFORMATION.
Tenth, unless you have a contract with one of our wireless Service Providers for a combined plan for a handheld wireless phone and your *OnStar* *Equipment*, YOU HAVE NO CONTRACTUAL RELATIONSHIP WHATSOEVER WITH ANY OF OUR WIRELESS SERVICE PROVIDERS AND AREN’T A THIRD PARTY BENEFICIARY OF ANY AGREEMENT BETWEEN US AND ANY OF OUR WIRELESS SERVICE PROVIDERS. Unless you have a separate contract with them, NONE OF OUR WIRELESS SERVICE PROVIDERS HAS ANY LEGAL, EQUITABLE, OR OTHER LIABILITY OF ANY KIND TO YOU. YOU WAIVE ANY AND ALL CLAIMS OR DEMANDS FOR SUCH LIABILITY.
Finally, you agree that the limitations of liability and indemnities in this agreement will survive even after the agreement has ended. These limitations of liability apply not only to you, but to anyone using your Car, to anyone making a claim on your behalf, and to any claims made by your family, employees, customers, or others arising out of or relating to your *OnStar *service or *OnStar Equipment*.
NOTE: Some states don’t allow an exclusion or limitation of incidental or consequential damages or certain other damages, so some of the limitations above may not apply in some situations."


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I didn't want Onstar when I got the car, cancelled the day the trail was over and haven't regretted it one bit! Come to think of it......I did the same thing with XM. :icon_scratch:


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Son tells me with XM, long expired, like 12 months expired, still receiving it, getting emails for six bucks a month now. I tried it, never plays what I feel like hearing, just jammed in a 16GB memory stick with my favorite tunes.

Anyone try turn by turn navigation? I don't have the guts to talk to a stranger and tell them where I am going, that option is over a hundred bucks per year plus federal, state, and FCC taxes. Okay, so I am old fashion, know where I am going before I even get into the car. Wife wanted GPS, still know the better routes. And really don't want to be reminded I have 200 miles to go before making a right turn. Look at it two hours later and have 199 miles to go.

I carry AAA with unlimited towing, but just started that with OBD II, paying around 60 bucks a year. OBD II is even worse by storing firmware in flashram, really a stupid idea. If you know electronics, just a tiny bit of electrons trapped in an FET gate for a logical one or zero. With even the slightest bit of impuries, that can leak off, really bad in hot weather. So how is OnStar going to start your vehicle if that happens to you?

Before OBD I, was a strong believer in preventative maintenance, never was stalled except with rented cars. Just called the rental place, they came out with a new car.

If after warranty expires, if someone steals your car, actually doing you a big favor, they took away all the headaches from you, the dumb basterds. Would you really get hurt with ten airbags, ha, tempted to try that. But best to watch where you are going. All of this electronic stuff in new cars is nothing but a distraction, just my opinion.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

The turn by turn works really well actually. Used it on a 200 mile trip each way Friday and it got me there fine. The only thing about it is you don't have a visual map on the screen like a GPS. Sometimes I rely on that in a lot of urban setting where you can visually see how many cross streets are coming up before you need to turn. That helps you avoid missing a street if you don't see the name right away. You don't have this with Onstar.

BTW- you don't need to talk to anybody. If you go to google maps you can set your destination online and have it sent to your Onstar account. Works really well. All you do is say "virtual advisor" and then you say your saved destination or have Onstar list them for you and then you say the one you want. You never talk to an operator.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

CHUV said:


> The safe and sound package is a great deal I think. As for the directions package though you're better off investing in a gps that will last you longer than a year for the extra $$$


I agree, I've used the turn by turn 3 times and twice it gave me a longer route and once wanted me to turn while on a bridge. 
XM turned out to be just like radio minus the commercials meaning the same 8 songs every hour on the hour. And there's only 2 electronic stations.
I'm cancelling both as soon as trial is over.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

NickD said:


> OnStar knows exactly where you are going, how fast you are driving, and whether you are wearing your safety belt or not. Not sure if I like that. Wouldn't be a bit surprised if the law gets involved and you get a speeding ticket for driving 56 in a 55 in the mail.


Just wanted to point out: The above is completely false. While OnStar can (and does) obtain locations of cars ON REQUEST, it's not something that's always-on, and real-time. Anyone who has an understand of the technology would know that the particular cell network being used is incapable of making this happen. Every car with OnStar (even if just the ones with active subscriptions) would have to constantly send data over the network to make this possible, easily overwhelming Verizon's network if that were the case.


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

CHUV said:


> The safe and sound package is a great deal I think. As for the directions package though you're better off investing in a gps that will last you longer than a year for the extra $$$


Plus you can use that GPS in any other car you want. I plan on calling to cancel as mine also expires in February. Might keep it if they offer a responsible discount or if insurance will cover it.

I saw a few people commented about XM and I chose to kept it. I purposely let it expire and within a week the offered me 50% off. I believe with fees and taxes I paid $90 for the year. The reason I kept it is because I travel for my job and it is nice not having to constantly search for new stations. Also there are places I work where there are few stations and none of them play the genres I care for. I feel like it is a nice supplement to my iPod.


----------



## JWB187 (Jul 29, 2011)

I pay what they call the customer loyalty price of 12.95 per month for the safe and sound package. I have two vehicles that I pay this price on. They try to hook you up with the directions package which is a rip off, it costs almost 30 per month. Call them and tell the agent that you want to cancel your service, they will soon come around with the 12.95 price. I think that is a fair price, seeing that you get a hands free phone (they occasionally have some good prices on minutes) and the basic stuff that you get with Onstar. I wouldn't pay any more than that for the coverage. JMHO


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

We do like that hands free phone, but works strictly with our cellular phone. Accidentally hit the power button on mine, tried to make a voice call, but that gal locked up in the radio said I don't have any OnStar minutes. Hit the power button on my cell, then made a normal call.

So what happens when OnStar expires? Can you still use your cell phone for hands free calling and receiving?

Wasn't that long ago, a car radio was an optional piece of equipment, forget that, I will get my own. But now forced to buy not only the radio, but OnStar, XM, and GPS with it, and that is your equipment that you have to pay dearly to use. That doesn't seem right, not even an option.

What happened to CB for emergency calls? Police always monitored a channel, ha, can't remember that channel number anymore. Still have a couple of like brand new CB transceivers with the magnetic antenna that fits on the roof of the car. But haven't tried those in years. No service charge with those. Cell phone drastically increased over the years, rare to find a spot you can't get a signal unless really deep in the woods, but normally don't drive there.

Use to boat in Lake Michigan and had an LF radio that would go around the world, but they killed that in the early 70's with VHF that would only reach maybe 12 miles on a clear wave free day. If I get anywhere near our hospital, lose XM reception, FM and AM still work.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Cell phones get paired with the car via Bluetooth, so OnStar isn't involved.

Police have pretty much stopped monitoring CB. I know that the Pennsylvania state troopers stopped doing so ten years ago. Even truckers use the CB a lot less now.

I'll be keeping OnStar service, I've already used it a lot. I have called several times to report things on the road, such as a stalled car or a truck swerving out lane repeatedly. While I do have a GPSr, I really like the navigation feature. There are pluses to that, such as not having distract myself by inputting the course. I just call and get it. GPS systems are as accurate as the database they use, of which there are two main suppliers in the country. OnStar is as accurate as my Garmin. And I'm able to save destinations in the onStar app on my iPhone.

One more plus. Being able to remotely start the car from my iPhone is a good thing on cold days. The heater is running and the heated seats have warmed up by the time I get in the car.


----------



## Arcrider (Jan 23, 2012)

Why would you pay the high onstar price when you can remote start the car from your fob? Onstar adds no value in my opinion. Cell phone? Onstar prices are crazy, they hook you with the $10 for 300 minutes, but what you are really doing is authorizing them to renew your onstar automatically. Then, you must call to cancel. They don't tell you this. As for the Iphone app, yep, very nice. But again I can do all that with my key fob from 30 feet away (i.e. from my office or house). I just don't see the value at all.


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

Arcrider said:


> Why would you pay the high onstar price when you can remote start the car from your fob? Onstar adds no value in my opinion. Cell phone? Onstar prices are crazy, they hook you with the $10 for 300 minutes, but what you are really doing is authorizing them to renew your onstar automatically. Then, you must call to cancel. They don't tell you this. As for the Iphone app, yep, very nice. But again I can do all that with my key fob from 30 feet away (i.e. from my office or house). I just don't see the value at all.


In your particular case the phone app may not be useful but in my case I work for the railroad. We meet at a central location that makes the most sense for where the work actually is. We then travel by rail to where the actual work will take place. In the winter and on a super hot summer day it is great knowing that my car (which can easily be a few miles away) will be nice and comfortable when I get to it. This is even better on a Friday when you have a long drive home.

BTW I am currently 600 miles from home and it is actually nice knowing I have onstar right now


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

What exactly is included in safe and sound? I threw away all documents since I knew I wasn't going to renew.

Golden, you used it for people stalled on the freeway? They send people out for non subscribers?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

All I know is if I disconnect the battery, I can push that blue button until I am blue in the face and nothing will happen. And in the event of an accident, the electrical system is the first item to fail. That is why they put in large capacitors in your air bag system, independent of the vehicle's electrical system. Sure don't see that capacitor in the OnStar system, have you found one?

OnStar is charging a lot more than what I am paying for unlimited towing with AAA, and for that price, that includes towing as well, OnStar is just a reporting service, you pay for the towing.

So far, they are just sending me emails of information I already know plus letters and email to send them bucks.

If I am parked between two large buildings, lose XM radio, OnStar, and my GPS signal, but my FM radio and cell phone still work. So if I am planning on having an accident, better be in an open field.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

NickD said:


> Somehow, managed to drive a couple of million miles without OnStar, not sure if I like the idea someone is constantly watching me. They already e-mailed me a report card letting me know everything was okay with the same exact information I had on the vehicle.
> 
> I accidentally hit that blue button with my thumb when trying to adjust the rear view mirror, heard a half a ring, and this voice comes over the radio, "how can I help you". Could only reply, help me to adjust my mirror without hitting that blue button in the dark.
> 
> OnStar knows exactly where you are going, how fast you are driving, and whether you are wearing your safety belt or not. Not sure if I like that. Wouldn't be a bit surprised if the law gets involved and you get a speeding ticket for driving 56 in a 55 in the mail.


Every once in a while when I adjust my mirror I hit the blue button and I get a message that my onstar is not active. Ht the blue button again to reactivate. At which point I make sure it hung up. I have AAA and I know where I am driving and don't need their GPS. I don't remember if I received any offers for a service I never used. So.......


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

One thing I didn't try is to unscrew that antenna to see what works, but I did unscrew because would have to if carrying our kayak. Heck the darn thing was loose from the factory, could have lost it.

Recall an accident I witnessed a few years back, well not exactly an accident when a guy goes through a stop sign and tries to drive under a logging truck. But that could certainly be the kind of accident that would break that antenna off. Or a rollover that would also break off that antenna before any data could be sent.

Have to unscrew that antenna and see what works. 

Oh and if you do decide to have an accident like running into a concrete block, make sure you are driving under 35 mph, anything above that, will be dead anyway, and OnStar or anybody couldn't help you. Same with your traction control.


----------



## chrisholland03 (Oct 13, 2011)

I dunno, I use the directions and connections a lot and like it. I live in a high crime area, and it's worth it for me to not have to set up, remove and store a portable navigation device each time I get in/out of the car. I'm eligible for the GM Family First pricing, which will work out to be $20/month for D&C once my trial is over in July.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Mick said:


> What exactly is included in safe and sound? I threw away all documents since I knew I wasn't going to renew.
> 
> Golden, you used it for people stalled on the freeway? They send people out for non subscribers?


You can the information at OnStar.com. As far as reporting stuff to OnStar goes, what they do is note your location when you hit the button and then transfer the call to the appropriate police or fire department. Sure beats fumbling with the cell phone.


----------



## tc_sting (Feb 23, 2012)

When I bought my car I asked the dealer not to activate the free 6 month OnStar service. In this 21st century of cell phones, OnStar has no value. GM made a mistake with OnStar and its becoming embarrassing that every car gets to have this "feature".


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Hands free cell phone usage is via Bluetooth without Onstar being any part of that. To use Onstar itself for calling, you have to purchase optional minutes from Onstar. There is the advantage that when there isn't a cell phone signal you can still call through Onstar because it is a satellite connection. But the real value to Onstar is the safety that it provides.


----------



## newcruzer17 (Feb 8, 2012)

On Star is NOT a satellite connection. Contact with Onstar is made through the Verizon phone connection, not the GPS. A GPS is a mute box, it does not transmit back to the satellite; it only reads the satellite signal and computes position. The data is sent to Onstar through Verizon to let them know where you are. It is no more safe than a cell phone. If you have no cell phone signal, you have no Onstar. It is a huge ripoff for the price, the Big Brother implication are enormous, and it is simply a profit center for GM. 
There is a fuse you can pull which disables Onstar. It also disables the BlueTooth hands-free, but I can live without that anyway. Onstar cannot track my vehicle without that phone connection.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

You are correct, Newcruzer17, the phone connection is via cell networks. That is mentioned in the user agreement. I'll have to correct my dealer the next time I'm there because they told me otherwise.

And I have with you not wanting the service. In my case, I have already found it very useful in the couple of months that I've had so I consider it worth keeping. Kinda funny that, because I don't consider cable or satellite TV worth paying for, although millions of people disagree with me.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

newcruzer17 said:


> On Star is NOT a satellite connection. Contact with Onstar is made through the Verizon phone connection, not the GPS. A GPS is a mute box, it does not transmit back to the satellite; it only reads the satellite signal and computes position. The data is sent to Onstar through Verizon to let them know where you are. It is no more safe than a cell phone. If you have no cell phone signal, you have no Onstar. It is a huge ripoff for the price, the Big Brother implication are enormous, and it is simply a profit center for GM.
> There is a fuse you can pull which disables Onstar. It also disables the BlueTooth hands-free, but I can live without that anyway. Onstar cannot track my vehicle without that phone connection.



More details here:
OnStar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ack23 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello,

This is my first post as I just got my Cruze a week ago! A few questions regarding OnStar:

1. With the remote app for smartphones, can you use the features (the unlock/lock, remote start, etc) if you choose to only have the basic safe and sound package? Or do you have to buy directions and connections? 
2. I read through the thread, but am still confused: Can you save multiple destinations from Google Maps to your car? And then how do you set your destination when you are in the car?

Thanks!


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

ack23 said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first post as I just got my Cruze a week ago! A few questions regarding OnStar:
> 
> ...


The answer to #1 is yes, just the basic package is required.


----------



## jrharden (Mar 17, 2011)

I owned a 2009 pontiac g5 before my cruze and was in an accident. This was before the OnStar privacy issue, so my car was still monitored even though my subscription to Onstar ran out (turned out to be very nice). 

I was driving home on a country road at about 3:30am after work and turned on a wrong road. It was very very foggy and a turn came up on me ( couldn't even see the warning sign of the upcoming sharp turn) and I ran straight off the road and into the ground. My car was sitting over a ditch. I had my seatbelt on which caused me not to fly through my windshield and I don't recall the airbag even touching my face. The first thing I seen when I opened my eyes was my car smoking and then I heard the OnStar tone coming through my speakers. My car automatically unlocked my doors and turned on my flashers also. 

A lady from OnStar came on and asked if I was alright, etc. and called the police there. I had no idea where I was and didn't have a gps or smartphone to tell either. So in times like this, OnStar can be very benefical. I wasn't hurt, but if I was, I would have been in trouble. It still took the police 25 minutes to get there and 2-3 cars drove by me somehow not seeing my car off the road smoking ( Nobody stopped ).

Sorry for the long story, I thought some of you may want to know how OnStar can be nice to have


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jrharden said:


> I owned a 2009 pontiac g5 before my cruze and was in an accident. This was before the OnStar privacy issue, so my car was still monitored even though my subscription to Onstar ran out (turned out to be very nice).
> 
> I was driving home on a country road at about 3:30am after work and turned on a wrong road. It was very very foggy and a turn came up on me ( couldn't even see the warning sign of the upcoming sharp turn) and I ran straight off the road and into the ground. My car was sitting over a ditch. I had my seatbelt on which caused me not to fly through my windshield and I don't recall the airbag even touching my face. The first thing I seen when I opened my eyes was my car smoking and then I heard the OnStar tone coming through my speakers. My car automatically unlocked my doors and turned on my flashers also.
> 
> ...



jrharden,
Thank you for sharing this story. It is good to let people know how much OnStar can truly help people in situations like this. I am glad that you are alight and that OnStar was able to get you the help that you needed. Again thank you for sharing.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

> This is my first post as I just got my Cruze a week ago! A few questions regarding OnStar: 1. With the remote app for smartphones, can you use the features (the unlock/lock, remote start, etc) if you choose to only have the basic safe and sound package? Or do you have to buy directions and connections? 2. I read through the thread, but am still confused: Can you save multiple destinations from Google Maps to your car? And then how do you set your destination when you are in the car?


 The basic package is what allows the iPhone app to connect to the car. As far as Google maps goes, I don't know. The iPhone app can be used to download individual destinations to the car, and the app automatically saves the destinations in a list so that they can be used again. The car takes only one destination at a time. If you are on a trip with multiple destinations, then the most convenient way would be to hit the OnStar button and give the operator your next destination. It will then be downloaded by the operator to your car.


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

Sorry to bring up a dead thread. I was called repeatedly by OnStar earlier this year to renew with a pretty good price. I gave them my CC number and thought all as well. I went to try it today, and they never got the renewal. I also checked my CC statement and they didn't charge me either.

Now they want close to $200/year for the basic package, and $249 for the enhanced package. Anyone know of any better deals? I tried to get the rep on the phone to give me a better deal but they wouldn't budge. I'd buy OnStar's basic package for maybe $10/month, but $200/year is ridiculous for what it is.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I just renewed at those prices. It's up to you to decide what it's worth. They didn't have a better offer even though I asked.


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> I just renewed at those prices. It's up to you to decide what it's worth. They didn't have a better offer even though I asked.


What irritates me is that when my trial ended, they had all kinds of specials - and I even signed up for it then. But somehow they lost it and now they want full fare. And you're right, I have to decide if it's worth it or not and to me, it ain't worth it


----------



## 4SidedDie (Oct 4, 2012)

well, if it wasnt for onstar I would be stranded on 80/94 still, So I will be purchasing the S&S package as soon as my trial is over.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm not sure we will be keeping onstar but I love the XM radio. Since the Cruze will have an iPod interface/USB port, I'll probably let it expire on the Cruze once the free sub is up. I am subscribed in my GXP though, and rarely use the 6 disc changer or the regular radio. I seriously can't see how any of you could not find something you like on XM/Sirius. There is something there for everyone. I am a 70's kid and grew up in the 80's so my favs are Hairnation and Ozzy's Boneyard, but I still listen to the 70's/80's/90's channels and the sports channels. I have to assume those that say there is nothing to listen to on it have not given it a chance and just see the sub fee. /shrug


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The_Madcat said:


> I seriously can't see how any of you could not find something you like on XM/Sirius. There is something there for everyone.


XM satellite radio is ok, but nothing I want to pay for. Sometimes the sound quality sounds like low bit MP3's, I'm not an audiophile or anything but why pay for low quality when I already have a ton of music that actually sounds good. I would rather put the money toward car payments or gas. 

I have not done exact numbers, but my 16gb usb drive has enough songs to drive for 8+ days without hearing the same song twice. Not to mention I have a couple other 8gb drives, FM & a cd player. Way more music than I could ever want, all for free.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

spacedout said:


> XM satellite radio is ok, but nothing I want to pay for. Sometimes the sound quality sounds like low bit MP3's, I'm not an audiophile or anything but why pay for low quality when I already have a ton of music that actually sounds good. I would rather put the money toward car payments or gas.
> 
> I have not done exact numbers, but my 16gb usb drive has enough songs to drive for 8+ days without hearing the same song twice. Not to mention I have a couple other 8gb drives, FM & a cd player. Way more music than I could ever want, all for free.


No I certainly get that but saying there is nothing on XM is a dead giveaway that you didn't even give it a chance and just dump on it. I doubt we will keep it after the freebie on the Cruze since it has the USB hookup. So I definitely understand that part.


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

When the transmission on my former vehicle, a 2011 Malibu LTZ, decided to malfunction on the Sunol Grade on Interstate 680 near here, OnStar was great about sending a tow truck and carting the Malibu to my chosen Chevy dealer which was about 25 miles from the where the Malibu went into "limp mode" (capable of barely moving). My AAA plan wouldn't cart the car that distance (without charge), so the OnStar service paid for itself at least for that year.

The I received several follow-up calls as I waited for the tow service and a call afterwards confirming that all was well. For me, the OnStar service is worth it.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Don't need onstar for roadside assistance, towing & other services are free for the warranty period(5year 100,000miles). Just call this number below, you can read more about your warranty coverage at the link.

Chevy Warranty Information | Owners | Chevrolet


Chevrolet Roadside Assistance: 1-800-243-8872


----------



## OnStar Advisor (Oct 23, 2012)

4SidedDie said:


> well, if it wasnt for onstar I would be stranded on 80/94 still, So I will be purchasing the S&S package as soon as my trial is over.


Hi 4SidedDie, 

I'm glad OnStar was able to help you out! Let me know if you have any questions about the services. 

-Jessica, OnStar Advisor
Social Media team


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

spacedout said:


> Don't need onstar for roadside assistance, towing & other services are free for the warranty period(5year 100,000miles). Just call this number below, you can read more about your warranty coverage at the link.
> 
> Chevy Warranty Information | Owners | Chevrolet
> 
> ...


Thats all well and good, but OnStar pinpoints your location. And then there is the accident assistance (which also pinpoints your location) that has proved extremely valuable after an accident that blew up around me last year. Without a doubt it is a proven life saver.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

GoldenCruze said:


> Thats all well and good, but OnStar pinpoints your location. And then there is the accident assistance (which also pinpoints your location) that has proved extremely valuable after an accident that blew up around me last year. Without a doubt it is a proven life saver.


call 911 from any cell phone will also pin point your location by either use of GPS or triangulation from cell towers. Onstar preys on peoples fears just to make a buck, all there services most people already have & don't realize it.


----------



## cornbreesha (Apr 29, 2012)

spacedout said:


> call 911 from any cell phone will also pin point your location by either use of GPS or triangulation from cell towers. Onstar preys on peoples fears just to make a buck, all there services most people already have & don't realize it.


fpersonally, i find onstar worth the 12.99 a month i pay for s&s. i was driving a few months ago at night & saw a guy passed out in his car with it still running and onstar already had 911 dispatching an ambulance by the time I could've dug my cell outta the bottom of my purse. maybe you consider it preying on fears, but i don't have many people I can depend on or call when something goes wrong, so i agree with Golden when I say it's a lifesaver


----------



## mike505 (May 31, 2011)

After reviewing my last cc statement I won't be renewing ours. With the holidays I missed where it went up yet again without any notification. S&S with the phone is up to $37 a month. We have AAA Plus, cell phones, and the car is driven on well traveled roads.

If they would let us keep just the phone I might because the reception is a little better but not $37 a month worth.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

mike505 said:


> If they would let us keep just the phone I might because the reception is a little better but not $37 a month worth.


Last I heard onstar had a deal with Verizon, so you could just look at switching cell phone company's. In my county however Verizon only works within most of the citys, once in the hills outside the city forget it. 

whom ever is the best local cell company really depends on who has the most towers/coverage. In my area that's uscellular. If you drive near or live near any interstate hwys its probably AT&T, Verizon, or sprint.


----------



## JSM (Sep 16, 2013)

jrharden said:


> I owned a 2009 pontiac g5 before my cruze and was in an accident. This was before the OnStar privacy issue, so my car was still monitored even though my subscription to Onstar ran out (turned out to be very nice).
> 
> I was driving home on a country road at about 3:30am after work and turned on a wrong road. It was very very foggy and a turn came up on me ( couldn't even see the warning sign of the upcoming sharp turn) and I ran straight off the road and into the ground. My car was sitting over a ditch. I had my seatbelt on which caused me not to fly through my windshield and I don't recall the airbag even touching my face. The first thing I seen when I opened my eyes was my car smoking and then I heard the OnStar tone coming through my speakers. My car automatically unlocked my doors and turned on my flashers also.
> 
> ...


I really appreciate your sharing this story as well. My husband was car-jacked in a pub parking lot, pistol whipped and the thugs took off in our Acadia. Within 10 minutes, police had contacted OnStar and they located our car and shut it down, locking the perps inside. They were arrested and, it turned out, were escaped fugitives. I will never own a vehicle without OnStar... ever!


----------

